# Mac OS Driver for HP Deskjet 3845



## achrysos

Hi all,

I hope this is OK to post here, but I'm looking for help. I've tried the HP web site to download the latest driver for my printer but didn't get anywhere. It's a pretty old printer that I bought in the UK some 4-5 years ago to use with my WinXP system. Now I am in the US (don't see what difference that should make) and have just upgraded to an iMac.

It's a decent printer for printing on photo paper but without a printer driver I doubt that I can do so with any decent accuracy. 

Thanks in advance for any help .

(I have just calibrated my monitor with Spyder2express).

Antonio


----------



## Brad Snyder

*Driver for HP Deskjet 3845*

Antonio, don't know if this will help, I'm not a Mac User (yet!), but a quick search found this info. From this, it appears that the driver for your printer is 'built-in' to the Mac OS.

HP Printers - Mac OS

Maybe that'll help, but perhaps I've missed the point. In the meantime,  I'm going to edit the title of your post to help attract some Mac Gurus


----------



## achrysos

*Driver for HP Deskjet 3845*

Thanks Brad.

I also found the following page last night which seems to imply the same for v1'.5.

HP DeskJet printers - Mac OS X 1'.5

I did put my Install DVD in and I think I installed the full HP printer set but my model (DeskJet 3845) wasn't amongst them. 

What confuses me, is that even with a generic driver (or one 'close' to my model) I don't see how you can tell the printer that its about to receive photo quality paper or plain, not wishing to understate an important distinction I think, especially when I'm always swapping out the photo cartridge for the normal.

On a separate note, if I were to upgrade to a new $2'' printer, what would people recommend?


----------



## Denis Pagé

*Driver for HP Deskjet 3845*



			
				achrysos;1457' said:
			
		

> On a separate note, if I were to upgrade to a new $2'' printer, what would people recommend?


I would rather send my files to a print shop rather than buying such a cheap photo printer (+ ink co$t$).

But if it is for 4" x 6" photos, having only around 2''$ to spend, I would buy TWO printers! On general purpose laser (some are just above 1''$) and a below 1''$ Epson Picturemate. The latter is portable and you can bring it at family partys to print on the fly. Pictures printed with it can last ±96 years framed under glass as per Wilhelm Imaging Research.


----------



## achrysos

*Driver for HP Deskjet 3845*

Thanks Denis,

I did some research after posting the above and its clear that $2'' was quite naive of me!!

Here is what I am really after. I want to be able to print out some of my faves onto nice Premium Photo paper to display, look at or just stick on the fridge. Most of the framed photos on our walls came from the HP 3845 printer - and they look OK, but I know I can get better.

I'd like to print on 1'x8 at least, but would like the flexibility to try larger format also. I'd like the printer cartridges to be affordable and easily available (this is Hilo, HI, so that means I should be able to drop into WalMart or OfficeMax to get them).

So, in all of your combined experiences, which would you say is the printer that best fits my requirements?

I don't think I'm asking for much.....am I??


----------



## dipsomania

Hi All,

HP Deskjet 3845 Drivers Download link

Good luck


----------



## Denis Pagé

[quote author=achrysos link=topic=2116.msg14681#msg14681 date=1211576684]
Thanks Denis,

I did some research after posting the above and its clear that $2'' was quite naive of me!!

...

So, in all of your combined experiences, which would you say is the printer that best fits my requirements?
[/quote]

Looking at the age of the thread, it seem that you tought more than twice about it since then!  Maybe you also got time to set aside some money so I think this is what you are looking for. You also have the possibility to make great panos on roll paper with it. That said, if you only use a point and shoot camera, this may be overkill...


----------



## meyhube

thank you dipsomania


----------



## batista

Hi, I can find and use this hp deskjet 3845 driver mac os x


----------

